# [SOLVED] Games freeze with white squares all over screen



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey! I hope some of you can help me :smile:

Whenever i play games, it freezes and gives me white squares all over the screen. Sometimes it recovers sometimes it doesnt, and i have to power it off.
Recently i can only play for under a minute before it happends, but i have been able to play for up to several minutes before.
It does not happen in the game League Of Legends.

What ive tried this far: (not in this order)
-CPU and GPU burn test, which got me to much higher temps then what i get with normal gaming.
-Memtest for only one pass
-Done a clean install of windows.
-Reinstalled the same display driver, and tried another one. Up to date.
-Verified the integrity of game cache on steam.


So now im stuck and dont know what else to do...:sad:

Specs:
MB: Asus Rampage III Formula
CPU: Intel I7 950 @3,07. standard clock
RAM: Corsair XMS3 10GB @ 1600MHz. rated frq
GFX Card: EVGA GTX 470
Disks: 2x Corsair Force 60GB in Raid0 for OS, a Seagate 3TB for storage cached by a OCZ synapse


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Games freeze with white squares all over screen*

Brand & Model of the PSU?
Try the GPU in another PC or have it tested. Try another GPU in your PC.
How do you have 10GB of RAM? Brand & Specs of the RAM/how many sticks?
Your Mobo is Triple Channel so all 3 RAM sticks should be the same brand specs.
MemTest needs to be ran on one stick at a time and make 7-10 passes for accurate results.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Games freeze with white squares all over screen*

Corsair HX 850W
There is no way for me to test the gpu more in my system?
The next step is to remove it and try with others?

lol my ram situation is a bit wierd 
All this is bought over the interwebz..
I got 6 slots, first i bought a set of 3, and one of the sticks was bad.
I then bought another set of 3, which also had a bad stick, i was now really close to returning them, but that would take at least a week before i got new ones so i didnt care for the price of the sticks.
Then i got a set of 2 and used those 2 as new ones for each bad stick.
Only to find out later another stick went bad or something.

I dont remember exactly, but i think i said myself happy with the conclusion of a bad slot, so i have been using 5 sticks in 6 slots scince this, which is now 3 years ago, so i havent given it much thought.

Ive had game crashes before but updating to new display driver solved it as the auto update settings was turned off for some reason.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Games freeze with white squares all over screen*

Freezing could be several different causes. Typically when there are artifacts on the display during the freeze it's a sign of a video card issue (either the card itself or the power supply).

The only real way to test and isolate the cause is to start swapping parts.

And as noted, when using dual channel or triple channel boards, each set of RAM sticks should be identical. Mixing and matching, even if using the same specs from different brands, can cause issues.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Games freeze with white squares all over screen*

All RAM sticks is of the same brand (Corsair XMS3) and the same timing (CL9-9-9-24 i think it is) and same clock speed to i guessed it was okay 
Been working for 3 years at least, but im gonna try another brand the next time.

Ill see if i can get hold of another card and try it out in my machine and report back how its doing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Games freeze with white squares all over screen*



2tts said:


> There is no way for me to test the gpu more in my system?


No, you have to test the GPU in another PC. A local PC shop would test it.

Corsair RAM, in general, is reliable.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Games freeze with white squares all over screen*

I have now tried my card in another pc and another card in my pc.
And guess what.... the problems follow my card :sad:
Ill have a chat with the vendor and see if they can help


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Games freeze with white squares all over screen*

If your GPU has the same problem in another PC, you found the problem.
Your GPU has a "limited lifetime" warranty.


----------



## 2tts (Dec 3, 2010)

*Re: Games freeze with white squares all over screen*

UPDATE

I got in contact with the store and got my money back 
Bought a new one, GTX 770 this time, and its working great


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Glad you got it resolved and thanks for posting back.


----------

